# Does bleeding during 2ww mean TX has failed??



## Jillibean (Sep 24, 2011)

I started spotting 7 days after ET.  It’s much more than spotting now but not quite a proper AF (not yet anyway).  My OTD is this Saturday but I’m afraid it won’t be good  

Has anyone had a similar experience but went on to get a BFP??


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Jillibean, I've just ready your post and wanted to wish you luck.

I have had two failed ICSI cycles and with both AF started 4 days prior to OTD, that said there alot of women who have had BFP with a bleed so hold on tight fingers crossed you'll be ok.

Take Care
HBK x


----------



## Jillibean (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks HBK!  I guess at this stage a BFP is not impossible.  Only 4 more days to go...


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Jillibean a very special FF on here had bleeding and was totally convinced that was it game over...But she is now 25 weeks preg!! 

Hang in there, best of luck xxx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Jillybean

I am also on my 2ww on day 11 at minute im to test on Sunday, i had a pink discharge yesterday and paniked had cried most of the day thinking it was over, but hospital told me that this can happen sometime on day 10 for some people.

Good luck and fingers crossed

G x


----------



## NatH (Aug 27, 2010)

having icsi treatment for the 2nd time, blood test is due tomorrow but started to bleed today, 11 days after a day 2 embryo transfer, so looks like it has failed again, I'm so gutted  , i really thought it would work this time, had a grade 1 (1 being the best) 4 cell embryo transferred, rested for 2 weeks but still doesn't seemed to have made much difference. I wish i was a miracle storey that you here so much about, that i still got a bfp even after a bleed but think thats unlikely. So here's to round three being more successful.


----------

